# Why do these patches no longer work?



## rainer_d (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi,

I opened PRs for ports that didn't work in specific situations and the PRs have patches:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=230836
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=224077

But they seem to be ignored by poudriere.
Can somebody explain why that is?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2018)

Poudriere doesn't ignore patches, patches are an integral function of the whole ports infrastructure. So I suspect you didn't add them correctly to the port in question. 

Porter's Handbook: 4.4. Patching


----------



## rainer_d (Oct 2, 2018)

Well, the wording was maybe poor. 
They don't seem to be applied anymore. I think I was previously able to build kannel with the supplied patch. But as of now, it just does not get applied.

Unfortunately, the authors haven't submitted the patches to be included in  the ports.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2018)

When the source itself is updated the patch may not apply cleanly any more. A patch(1) is just a diff(1), if things don't match up the patch fails to apply.


----------



## rainer_d (Oct 2, 2018)

The patches aren't even applied.
The errors appear long into the compile-process because of this. Not at the patch-phase.

Is there are way to be able to see during the compile-process which patches are actually applied?

Currently, it only shows:

===========================================================================
=======================<phase: patch-depends  >============================
===========================================================================
=======================<phase: patch          >============================
===>  Patching for kannel-1.4.4_7,1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for kannel-1.4.4_7,1
===========================================================================
=======================<phase: build-depends  >============================


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2018)

Do it by hand, that's the easiest to check.


```
cd /usr/ports/some/app
make extract
make patch
```
The `make patch` stage applies the patches in files/.


----------

